# Hi there, New member from North London



## arif_786 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi all, I thought I'd introduce myself. My name is Arif and I'm from North London. Earlier this month I purchased a MK2 TT 2.0l TFSI. I've got to say I am totally in love with it. It's a huge change for me as I do love my Japanese cars, but I'm at that stage of my life where I should be driving something with a bit more class and the TT fitted that description nicely! I used to own a 2004 Honda Civic Type R which had a lot of work done to it before I got my hands on the TT.

Here are some pictures of Honda Civic Type R:





















And this is my New TT:













I have some plans for the car such as an induction and exhaust system with a stage 1 remap for the summer. I had the car tinted yesterday and just sorting out some bits and pieces with maintenance. I look forward to getting to know you all [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Chrisrj (Feb 13, 2013)

Both cars are looking really smart mate. I'm also new and from north london


----------



## arif_786 (Mar 22, 2015)

Chrisrj said:


> Both cars are looking really smart mate. I'm also new and from north london


Thanks buddy! Oh really? Whereabouts? I'm from Muswell Hill


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## weefeather83 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Arif. I hear you, came from my del sol, then fto and was about to buy a dc5 or an r34 before I stumped up for the TT! Just like you something a bit classier! Militek quad exhaust fitted, had the stage 1 done at xmas there, defo worth it, and fitted the evoms intake too! Just back from audi tho as the window regulator broke (a case of when for earlier mk2, not if) but audi picked up that tab! Look out for the rear bulb fix too! Enjoy mate!


----------



## arif_786 (Mar 22, 2015)

weefeather83 said:


> Hi Arif. I hear you, came from my del sol, then fto and was about to buy a dc5 or an r34 before I stumped up for the TT! Just like you something a bit classier! Militek quad exhaust fitted, had the stage 1 done at xmas there, defo worth it, and fitted the evoms intake too! Just back from audi tho as the window regulator broke (a case of when for earlier mk2, not if) but audi picked up that tab! Look out for the rear bulb fix too! Enjoy mate!


You know exactly what how I feel then lol. Mate that sounds good. I've been looking into tuning parts and with regards to exhaust system, I am definitely feeling the Miltek catback. I would like the quad system but I'll most likely get the regular twin pipe. Did you have to change your rear diffuser? I'm also looking at the Neuspeed intake, are they any good? And where did you get the TT remapped? I read up somewhere these cars suffer from window regulator and bulb problems. Will have to keep an eye on that.


----------



## weefeather83 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah mines is an 07 plate tfsi too. Im in Scotland so used a company called autoclinic remaps. They use a map from quantum tuning I think for about an extra 40 horses. I think there are other maps out there that might eek a bit more but im more than happy with it, smooth delivery and havnt any problems! would rather be on the safe side than pushing the standard engine too much. Remember and change your dv valve when you remap too! Yea I have the tts style diffuser fitted for the quad. The neuspeed is very similar to the evoms, main difference being the diameter and type of pipe, 3" plastic on the evoms compared to 2.5" powder coated metal on the neuspeed I think. Diameter shouldnt matter too much because the bottleneck still happens at the inlet to the turbo anyway. Read good things bout the evoms tho and I like the heatshield configuration, it uses your front grill air feed and you can also add a second air feed from the lower grill (most likely work for a neuspeed too tho). The bulb is just a dodgy earth connection which trips an fault on your dash computer, I think the load is too much for the wire causing the connection to overheat/corrode. As a quick fix I got some silver conductive paint, popped the light out and coated the offending connection, probably not a permanent solution but the other option is drilling holes and rewiring earth to a point underneath the car. Its not that difficult but I was thinking a bit overkill for what was just a rare, intermittant issue for me. Not had the issue since my fix anyway. The window regulator thing, when you hear a grinding/crunching noise from your windows wind it up straight away, with any luck you can get your window closed then get straight to audi. They know about the problem and with any luck you should get them to replace it foc. My passenger window got stuck open and I had to buy a car cover to go over the car till audi could get it in for fixing, nightmare! Just waiting on the driver side going now! Haha. But if I make it sound like owning is a nightmare its not, I absolutely love the TT. Infact its a couple of years off yet but think im defo stumping up for a mk3 after this!


----------



## weefeather83 (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh and with both the evoms and the neuspeed you can mod the engine cover so it still fits which I quite like too....


----------



## arif_786 (Mar 22, 2015)

weefeather83 said:


> Oh and with both the evoms and the neuspeed you can mod the engine cover so it still fits which I quite like too....


That looks really neat! I totally agree with you about pushing the engine too much, I've got to remember that it isn't a Honda lol. I'm hoping to do the remap for the summer, just doing my research now to find out what parts to get, but I'm sure I'll end up buying stuff for the TT anyway lol. Did you have to modify your bumper to fit the TTS rear Valance?


----------



## weefeather83 (Feb 3, 2015)

The actual TTS valance doesnt fit the original bumper (need the sline/tts bumper too although I think that bumper became standard from 2010 onwards) but you can get a tts style valance for the original bumper, something like this, a bit pricey though! http://www.madmotors.co.uk/bodykits-spo ... fuser.html


----------



## weefeather83 (Feb 3, 2015)

I like the look tho, much prefer it to the standard valance you see on the early mk2's
View attachment 1


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------

